# Training Session



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

To start this I was going to say that this was a dumb question...however then I thought that their are no dumb questions except for the ones that never get asked... So forgive me if this is a newbie question but hell, we all have to learn somewhere.

How should a training session go? Do you just run all the commands known to the dog for a bunch of times? Do you always train a new command? How long should said sessions last? 

Again, dumb questions but I feel I need to ask them. Right now we're not training for any sport, nor are we training for anything in particular just for general obedience, one thing I'm having trouble getting to train in the distracted recalls. Axle will sit/down and then recall very well 100% of the time, but the only chance for any type of distracted recall would be Petsmart with minimal distraction (which isn't terrible, slower is better). I've considered bringing him to the dog park (NO INTERACTION WITH OTHER DOGS) to train under distraction but I feel its too heavy of a distraction right now, any suggestions?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Best way would be to find people who train for same goals and have a system to measure success objectively. Then tag along with them for several years and learn + apply.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

When you begin to train with distractions, I start with the distractions waaaayyyy over there. In other words, not close or even very near. Then as the dog is doing well, I gradually bring the distraction to the dog or the dog to the distraction. Reward for the small baby steps to get to that giant leap forward. Its a form of desensitivation. The distraction could be as simple as leaves blowing around or other animals or noise. I don't throw the dog into the middle of something and expect him to NOT be interested in what's going on around him. So start small and build up to where you want to go. This may not happen in one session or even 10. It could take months of work. Just remember when you go someplace new, to roll back your expectations and start the basics again. Once the dog gets more experiences and training, then they will be able to keep their focus longer to you when you end up in an environment neither of you have been in before.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Sage advice.

Get general goals and use experienced people you train with to nail down specific goals and a path.

If you talk about what you might want to do here maybe someone could suggest a trainer.

IE specific location, teach your dog to bite, track and do ob?

You'd want to start with an ipo trainer.

Ob in your house? Possibilities are endless.



Faisal Khan said:


> Best way would be to find people who train for same goals and have a system to measure success objectively. Then tag along with them for several years and learn + apply.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ALWAYS end on a positive note. If the dog is having problems with a particular command then you don't want to stop there. Got back to something solid and end on it. 

This is one of those "don't do as I do but do as I say". 
For a beginner you don't want to start another behavior when one your working on isn't up to snuff. 

For puppies I use the TV for a timer. When a commercial comes on then get 2-3-4 good behaviors then relax till the next commercial. To much, to fast, to long with a pup can drive you both crazy


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Bob Scott said:


> ALWAYS end on a positive note. If the dog is having problems with a particular command then you don't want to stop there. Got back to something solid and end on it.
> 
> This is one of those "don't do as I do but do as I say".
> For a beginner you don't want to start another behavior when one your working on isn't up to snuff.
> ...



Thanks Bob, last night was interesting... 

Didn't have much time to exercise him during the day, got home after work and decided to do some fun easy training. We've had a hard time getting a sit from a down, so I decided to give that a go. Worked on it for about 10-20 minutes with other commands mixed in, when it was time for bed...he jumped up on the bed, was told it was bed time - passed right out. 

Never have I seen this, I don't know if it was because he was mentally tired and was just done or something else... Going to try it again tonight to see!


----------

